# Bleaching Stains



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Arghh! :frusty: 

The Fromm's is causing Gucci to get tear stains again!!! I had it ALL cleared up from when she was a wee pup! I treated her for a few weeks with the Angel Eyes and I trimmed off the stained fur around her eyes. It has now grown back (but really irritated her for awhile when it was growing out) 

SO...I really do NOT want to trim the stained fur again  But the staining is driving me crazy.

Has anyone tried bleaching out the stains? OR has anyone had this done by a groomer?

I read online that i can mix a small amount of peroxide with baking soda and apply that to the stains and they will vanish in a few weeks. Anyone done this?

I just started the Angel Eyes, again.

I think I am going back to HOMECOOKED food! Forever! I am starting to think that all dogfood is crap and has too many fillers/dyes.  This is so frustrating.

Thanks in advance,
Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I noticed if there's beet pulp or any coloring that will happen. All the food I feed is light in color. Bleaching can cause the hair to be more porous and pick up more stains. I have a thread that has before and after pictures of Scudder, I used the EZ groom Christa white shampoo. I heat it in the microwave for about 5-10 seconds and apply for 10 minutes. It works like a charm. You have to do it a few times. The thread is under grooming I think I titled it, something about stain removal. Good Luck! I had the same problem with Bella!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Linda!
I found the thread and will read through it. Did the ez-groom take the whole stain out or just lighten it?

What is the active ingredient in it? It doesn't say on the website.

Has anyone tried the diamond eyes product:

Amazon.com: Diamond Eye 250ml: Home & Garden

Which EZ-groom conditioner do you use? I would use the whitening one, but I don't want to harm the gold on her ears and tail.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi kara,
I have tried the Diamond eye angel eye and everything in between. The shampoo lightens the stain. I used it 3 times in a row and his stain was almost gone. I think if I continued to use it everytime I washed him it would have gone away completely. I only use it before shows which is only 1-2 times per month for us. he gets the staining from his saliva, he is a mouth licker! I use the silky almond shampoo & conditioner. I love it. Scudder is 8.5 months old and has that full coat thing happening. We hike daily and he gets leaves, twigs and burrs caught in it. I wait until the evening to comb him and they just comb right out. Let me know if you like it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara, I have not had any problems with tear stains from the Fromm food. I was trying to remember how old Gucci is and if she has gone through her teething stage yet. I have heard that during teething stage their eyes can water more causing stains. I hate to see you go through all that crazy food change again trying to make Gucci happy with her food now that you found something she loves.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi Kara. Well I'm sorry that Gucci has gotten her staining back. We usually give Radar spring water and the Eukanuba and he hasn't had any tear staining. The most he has ever had was some staining on his mouth a little bit from the Wet Cesar's we give him mixed in. Radar has never really had any tear staining at all since we got him home. He only gets the Gunk which I like to call "eye snot" which is a sentimental term I know but I can't think if anything else to call it. I haven't had any inclination to use any add in products for Radar's eyes at all. I hope that you can eventually find something that works.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I tried the cornstarch and peroxide with m.o.m.It did help,but I would find that scary that close to the eye.I put it on Quincy's stache--and that was bad enough.Gucci is probably going through the teething stage.I would just keep her on the same food and start the angel eyes again.
Beet extract----I went through this---I searched every darn dog food looking to see if it had beet extract,because I was told it caused staining on Quincy's face.After months and months,nothing changed--want to know why?Because then I find out,BEET EXTRACT is WHITE!It is not staining Quincy's face.:brick::rant::brick::frusty:
Some kibble contain dyes,but it isn't the beet extract!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

If you haven't tried any of the bleaching stuff, (including the peroxide, corn starch & m.o.m.)
Then try "Eye Envy" trust me it works with just two or three apps. here is there web site.
http://www.eyeenvy.com
also use only bottle water. This is what we use, and it can also be used on darker color dogs as well because there is no bleaching stuff in it.
hope this helps


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

Gucci is 7 months in a few days 

She's had the clear gunk, which I though was from teething, allergies, OR her fur growing back out and irritating her, but now it is getting dark again.  So frustrating.

Linda, can you look on the EZgroom bottle and tell me what the active ingredient is? I'm guessing baking soda? Thanks!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> If you haven't tried any of the bleaching stuff, (including the peroxide, corn starch & m.o.m.)
> Then try "Eye Envy" trust me it works with just two or three apps. here is there web site.
> http://www.eyeenvy.com
> also use only bottle water. This is what we use, and it can also be used on darker color dogs as well because there is no bleaching stuff in it.
> hope this helps


Thanks.

I have heard that before about the bottled water. Does it really make a difference?? I wonder if that an issue?

We just got back from vacation and she was drinking tap water. She gets alot of bottled water here because I bought this adaptor for her to drink from:
http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-b...?product=Bottle Adapters&cart_id=197884.11034

Where I just put a bottled water in it and it keeps her beard dry.

I am seriously considering going the home-cooked, bottled water route. Gosh, I am catapulting into my "crazy dog lady" status! haha.

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know about where you live, but here in NV our water is very hard containing a lot of different minerals. I think that giving bottle watter helps, but also the eye envy is a two step process. there is a liquid that is applied first and then a powder. In between (any time that my havs get a little wet around the eyes or mouth) I apply the power as it gets rid of the bacteria that grows causing the smell and I find it keeps them drier. My little cream girl Oskarka use to always have a wet wet face and some of the darkest rust looking stains.
I used the eye envy 4 times and her stain is gone.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> I don't know about where you live, but here in NV our water is very hard containing a lot of different minerals. I think that giving bottle watter helps, but also the eye envy is a two step process. there is a liquid that is applied first and then a powder. In between (any time that my havs get a little wet around the eyes or mouth) I apply the power as it gets rid of the bacteria that grows causing the smell and I find it keeps them drier. My little cream girl Oskarka use to always have a wet wet face and some of the darkest rust looking stains.
> I used the eye envy 4 times and her stain is gone.


Our water here has alot of minerals also, and it is pretty nasty! I won't drink it. ugh.

Thanks for the info about the Eye Envy. I hadn't heard of that one and will definately pick some up.

Your little girl is gorgeous! 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Our water here has alot of minerals also, and it is pretty nasty! I won't drink it. ugh.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the Eye Envy. I hadn't heard of that one and will definately pick some up.
> 
> ...


I give Sissy filtered water through the refrigerator and she does not have tear staining. She got in a habit of drinking the golden's water outside and
the tear staining started and we made sure they both had filtered and it went away. Our precious golden retriever passed away last week - we really miss her - Sweet Sandybell.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Sandybell :grouphug:  I can only imagine how hard it would be to lose a furbaby.

I am really beginning to suspect that it might be water related, since she's been eating the Fromm's for a few months...I think they may have shown up sooner?? 

Thanks,.
Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

View attachment 2616


View attachment 2617


View attachment 2618









Thumperlove said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Sandybell :grouphug:  I can only imagine how hard it would be to lose a furbaby.
> 
> I am really beginning to suspect that it might be water related, since she's been eating the Fromm's for a few months...I think they may have shown up sooner??
> 
> ...


Sandybell was such a sweetheart - she was 12 years old - we actually bought two golden retrievers at the same time Sandy and Kandy. We put them in our kids easter baskets when the puppies were 6 weeks old. They were the cutest - we lost Kandy about 4 years ago to cancer. Sissy really misses Sandy.

How do you like the Fromm's food? Sissy eats 1/2 Science Diet and the other half Royal Canin skin support - she loves the Royal Canin.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, how long has she been eating the Fromms? if it is more than a month I would suspect the water. When Jasper started eating Cash's Purina pro plan his stains came back within a month. They are gone now thanks to the Tylan (active ingredient in angel eyes) Jane suggested. as for the diamond eyes and all the cleaners, nothing worked for us. I have found just picking out the gunk every morning is the best. 

Now as far as crazy dog lady status...you go for it girl if it makes you both happy. I have found a good compromise to be the natures variety medallions (my boys like the beef and the rabbit ) I cook it lightly as I can't bring myself to do the raw. but I figure it's the same as me cooking some meat and veggies and rice for them. it get's a bit expensive- but I just don't have the time or freezer space to cook all the time (oh and did I mention that jasper got to the point he was refusing my home cooking--- that put an end to me slaving over a hot stove)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, Sandybell looks so sweet and loving. I'm so sorry 

We have been on Fromm's for a little over 2 months and she loves it. We went from Iams to Royal Canin to home-cooked to ProPlan to Fromms! With some Little Cesar wet here and there because she loves it, I just can't feed that to her all the time as it has no nutritional value whatsoever. lol

The Fromms is probably her favorite so far.

I had to order it online because none of the the local petstores carried it, but it was relatively inexpensive for the small bag, which lasts us a long time since she is small and finicky. 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Kara, how long has she been eating the Fromms? if it is more than a month I would suspect the water. When Jasper started eating Cash's Purina pro plan his stains came back within a month. They are gone now thanks to the Tylan (active ingredient in angel eyes) Jane suggested. as for the diamond eyes and all the cleaners, nothing worked for us. I have found just picking out the gunk every morning is the best.
> 
> Now as far as crazy dog lady status...you go for it girl if it makes you both happy. I have found a good compromise to be the natures variety medallions (my boys like the beef and the rabbit ) I cook it lightly as I can't bring myself to do the raw. but I figure it's the same as me cooking some meat and veggies and rice for them. it get's a bit expensive- but I just don't have the time or freezer space to cook all the time (oh and did I mention that jasper got to the point he was refusing my home cooking--- that put an end to me slaving over a hot stove)


Actually, the tear stains started coming back while we were on vacation. The food was the same, but the water was different. Hmm?? I'm just going to treat w/ Angel Eyes again and I did order some Eye Envy today. I'll let you all know how it works for us. I'm hoping it does because otherwise I'll end up cutting the stains off  And I really don't want to do that.

I dont' know too much about the Nature's Variety. Do you have to cook it??

Why doesnt' Jasper like your cooking? I fed homecooked for awhile, but she seemed to get bored with it. I guess I should probably make and freeze 2 different entrees, like I switch her dogfood every other day, one day the Fromm's Chicken and the next the Fromm's Whitefish.

The things we do for these lovebugs! lol

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to read about the loss of your Sandybell.I'm sure it is very difficult for you and your Sissy.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Kara,

I fought the staining issue for quite awhile and tried lots of different things. In the end, it really depends on what the CAUSE of the staining is as to what will work best on it. That's why different people will tell you different things worked for them 

So, if it caused by something topical, you might have success with topical solutions (hydrogen peroxide pastes, shampoos, denture cleaner, bottled water, dye-free food and chewies, etc.). Some of my friends have had success combatting tear staining with the Eye Envy product (two part - the solution which is refrigerated, and the powder) but it is expensive and cumbersome (you have to use it every day to keep stains at bay). 

If the staining is caused by red yeast and bacteria, then you may need an antibiotic solution (Angels Eyes/tylan powder).

Hang in there! It can be frustrating trying to find something that works!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> I dont' know too much about the Nature's Variety. Do you have to cook it??
> 
> Why doesnt' Jasper like your cooking? I fed homecooked for awhile, but she seemed to get bored with it. I guess I should probably make and freeze 2 different entrees, like I switch her dogfood every other day, one day the Fromm's Chicken and the next the Fromm's Whitefish.
> 
> ...


Kara. no you do not have to cook the natures variety! I just do because I am crazy! I wish I knew why Jasper didn't like my home cooking -- I did chicken pesto , with pasta and veggies, Lamb with potatoes and veggiesªlamb gave him the runs_ , beef with italian vegies and rice-- The ratio I was told was 50% protein 25% each carbs and veggies. Maybe he didn't like the spices I was using. but he surely got bored--- walked away from the bowl--- Hummmf! That's when I turned to the nature's variety rabbit medallions-- he ate that every night for two months before he got bored. Happy to report at a year and a half --he now eats 2 medallions and 1/3 a cup of kibble every night. we stopped feeding him breakfast and now he eats every night (oh yeah, I also add a little sirloin burger meatball to make Au Jus) But now Cash is acting finicky and not eating any kibble.

Oh dear me, this thread is about tear staining not the rituals of high maintenance dogs or their owners (do you think I project my own food issues on my dogs?)

I bet it was the water. but I totally understand- I hate it when Jasper has those ugly red stains.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> Sorry to read about the loss of your Sandybell.I'm sure it is very difficult for you and your Sissy.


Thank you, Julie

Sissy is getting adjusted. She always felt like Sandy was her protector 
in the outside world..


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Heather,

Havee gets damp beneath his eyes from the **** or tears too. I does take on an odor. The eye envy might be what I need for his face He has a black face, so you can't see staining but his face is wet often! Thanks for that info! 

Kara,
That adapter looks great. What size water bottle does it fit on? I'm real interested in getting one for Havee. I need to find something to replace his water bowl so his beard stays dry and the forever drips end too!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Jan D said:


> Heather,
> 
> Havee gets damp beneath his eyes from the **** or tears too. I does take on an odor. The eye envy might be what I need for his face He has a black face, so you can't see staining but his face is wet often! Thanks for that info!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I read in Dr Pictairn's Book not to give your dog tap water .. He is adamant about it and so am I . I know it makes a difference . Our local water is very poor quality and I only use bottled water .. 
My dogs only get bottled water when I travel - if I cannot find the normal one I use I give them the Fiji water . It works very well .. 
Yep you are right they are spoiled big time ..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the water bottle adaptor. I saw it at a havanese breeder's house and had to have one. I may post a thread on it too.

It doesn't take the smaller water bottles, right now I have an Aquafina in it, and I am going to have to buy some more water to see what else will fit, I may have to fill the Aquafina bottle with other water because Aquafina is not one of my favorites! lol...I'm picky, yes.

I'll get a picture today and dig up the website. I need to sift through the emails.

I did order the Eye envy and am hoping it will help. In the meantime, we are going to bottled water. I'll let you all know how the E.Envy works.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

*Eye stains*

Kara, As you know,eye sains really show horribly on a white face.

Cosmo was born with bad staining as a pup and I was determined to find a solution.
Like you, I tried all the mixes and shampoos etc. until someone suggested give only 'distilled' water. It is a little bit of a pain when I'm travelling to shows and spring water would be much easier. ..But it works for us.
He drinks from a bottle (except at meal times) to stop stains around the mouth.

Also,first thing in the morning after Cosmo has been out, I clean and clear his eyes and I make sure there are no stray hairs as that can make eyes weep. So far this method has worked!!

It will take a little patience for the new staining to disappear on your most adorable little Gucci, She really is a cutie! Hope these tips work for you.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

*eye stains*

Cosmo close up!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*When we had a whole house filter installed it made a HUGE difference in my Lilly's stains.*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cosmo is BEAUTIFUL!  When Gucci came to me, she had stains and I had them gone in about a month. It is really frustrating that they came back! Arghh! But I will deal with them and hopefully, this time, prevent them from happening again. I know I have to be extra vigilent with water now. I just hope the eye envy works so I don't have to trim the stained hair. That has really irritated her eyes growing back out 

What do you use to keep the stray hairs from bothering him? I was thinking about vaseline? Any suggestions?

Missy, you are too cute! ound: That sounds like something I would do. I am paranoid about raw meat, too.....even though, my husband has explained to me 854985 times that dogs can handle the bacteria. It just doesn't seem to sink in my thick skull! Heck, your menu sounds awesome! I just boiled a chicken and added some brown rice, green beans and apples. I didn't really season it very much...maybe that's why she got bored? I should send Gucci to your house for a meal! haha.

Jan, Here's a link to the adapter I bought. It doesn't leak.  And she likes it, I just need to mount it, right now it is in a wine holder! LOL I'll have to take a pic later.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I was wondering how it was mounted! A wine holder...mmm


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Jan,

I use the eye envy power on my silver male when ever he gets wet which anymore is hardly never, it works wonders for even those darker colored dogs, you just apply it with a eye makeup brush. I love this stuff, in-fact I just became a distributor for it. So if you need any help for what you need just give a holler. eace: We now have a new 2 step that does not have to be refrigerated.[/QUOTE]

Heather,
I would love to try the eye envy on Havee. Would we need both the liquid and the powder?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but here is a nice free standing drinking system that holds large bottles.

http://www.pekeatzurescue.com/waterbottlestands.htm


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but here is a nice free standing drinking system that holds large bottles.
> 
> http://www.pekeatzurescue.com/waterbottlestands.htm


Looks interesting. Is that what you use with your havs?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have 2 that get the staining and still can't quite pinpoint the source! I give them distilled water, no color in their food or treats. I do know if they get tap water it gets worse. A breeder told me the stain around Scudders mouth was from Saliva. He is a mouth licker and drooler when he is nervous!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan D said:


> I was wondering how it was mounted! A wine holder...mmm


LOL! That sounds ghetto, I'm sure!

Actually, it has a mountable back w/ a screw on also..so you can mount it to the wall and/or mount it on an xpen.

I'll take pictures today,

The only reason it is in the wine thingy, is because that is right above where Gucci eats and I haven't decided where I want to permanently mount it yet.

I like the one you posted Linda, but does it leak? I do like that the one I purchased does not leak. But my experience w/ "hamster bottles" is that they all do.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I never bought one, so I don't know. Since we hike so much, my guys tend to drink a lot. I wanted them to be able to gulp water and was afraid they wouldn't be getting enough with the hamster bottles.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

When we are out and about, Gucci drinks out of a regular bottled water! I don't bother any gadgets, just grab one out of the fridge for her. I just bought this to help keep the fur on her face a little dryer. But when she is really thirsty, like after playing hard...she wants to drink from an open bottle, or a bowl. The rest of the time, she has been going for the licky bottle.

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Linda,
I really like the looks of that bottle holder and I'm real interested in it. But did you notice the bowl on the floor under the licky spout? I wonder if that's there to catch the drips?? If it is, maybe just a cloth napkin will work to catch the excess...

Does anyone out there have one of these or somethng similar who can advise?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay,

We have been using the Eye Envy for about 4 days, and stains are a little bit lighter.

Will they VANISH all together? Or will they still be slightly visible?

How long does it take to get rid of them?

Although, I'm fairly certain that the Eye Envy "powder" is just baking soda. Doh!! :hand: 

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Okay,
> 
> We have been using the Eye Envy for about 4 days, and stains are a little bit lighter.
> 
> ...


Kara,
Just use it faithfully, the powder is more like finely crushed penicillin {smell it}, which is to kill the bacteria that has been growing.

here is a picture of Oskarka before I started using Eye Envy
the picture on the side was her three weeks after using it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Is Eye Envy like Angel Eyes?
Put it in food?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

NO you put it directly on the stained area


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

That from using Eye Envy? No other changes? (such as food or water)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats pretty cool, is it as expensive as Angel Eyes?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes just staying faithful with the Eye Envy Did that, I saw a difference after the only the third use. I did it every day for the first 2 weeks then any time she started to weep I would just put the powder on and by the third week this was my end result.
I firmly believe in this stuff as I had tried everything else out there and nothing worked.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Heather!

I'll give it a few weeks of religious application. I am really impressed at the results you've had! WOW! Oskarka looks great!

My husband commented today that they looked better. Will it take more than 2-3 weeks? I should go back and read the testimonials at the website.

I think Angel Eyes is a good product, too.

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

It could take longer, but I don't think it will as long as you stay faithful with it. And remember to continue to use it even after the stains are gone. You will not have to use it as much though. With Oskarka I I use both the liquid and powder the day before bath day, then I only use the powder when or if she gets wet eyes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

she looks just beautiful!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> she looks just beautiful!!!


Thank you:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Is Eye Envy like Angel Eyes?
> Put it in food?


Eye Envy is a natural product and is used topically (not eaten/ingested). The Angel Eyes has a real "medical" (for lack of a better term) antibiotic in it.

What a great photo of the contrast of before and after on Oskarka!

I tried the Eye Envy on Lincoln's muzzle staining and it did nothing, so I had to resort to the real antibiotic.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hey Kara...found this water bottle dispenser and thought you'd love it!!*

http://www.ltdcommodities.com/home/...87&P=120&Rec=1&Ntt=pet+bowl&N=37&Nao=0&R=4648

:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> http://www.ltdcommodities.com/home/...87&P=120&Rec=1&Ntt=pet+bowl&N=37&Nao=0&R=4648
> 
> :biggrin1:


LOL!!!!ound: ound:

The problem with that dispenser, is the kids would probably be inclined to play with it too much, hence......breaking it.

Sooo......uhh, Yeah.

You go ahead and get it and tell me how it works, k? hehe

That is too funny!

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Gucci's tear staining. You have done an amazing job keeping her face free from stains. I have always been impressed by her pictures.

I think that there could definitely be something in the water that makes a difference. Mirabel's eye stains were getting a lot better but they came back really fast as we were traveling to Denver. I used some bottled water but also tap. I guess I should have just stuck with the bottled. At the grooming seminar they suggested a few drops of raw apple cider vinegar and parsley to help balance ph and lessen tear stains. Some of the people said they mix up a spray bottle of the vinegar with water and spritz it on the dogs food.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

anneks said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Gucci's tear staining. You have done an amazing job keeping her face free from stains. I have always been impressed by her pictures.
> 
> I think that there could definitely be something in the water that makes a difference. Mirabel's eye stains were getting a lot better but they came back really fast as we were traveling to Denver. I used some bottled water but also tap. I guess I should have just stuck with the bottled. At the grooming seminar they suggested a few drops of raw apple cider vinegar and parsley to help balance ph and lessen tear stains. *Some of the people said they mix up a spray bottle of the vinegar with water and spritz it on the dogs food.*


Boy that worked great at dinner tonight! Thanks for the tip.:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, I'm late to this thread, but have similar issues with Biscuit , since he is creme colored. When he was a younger pup and teething, the staining was the worst. Then it cleared up for months. He has always drunk bottled spring water. Recently I weaned him off Eukanuba puppy food to Innova Evo, and the staining has returned with a vengeance. Sooo frustrating. I do clean his eyes religiously and comb the debris out with a flea comb. Both the vet and the groomer insist his eye hair be trimmed, and this has always worked, but I see you want a more pure Hav look w/Gucci. Anyway, it's good to vent about this frustrating hassle! I hate the way the stains look!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy,

I'm having good results with the Eye Envy so far, they haven't "vanished" completely, but they have lightened up! I'd recommend it so far.

The Angel Eyes works too. I give it to her for about 2 weeks...and I've switched her to homecooked food and bottled water. I may still have to trim a few hairs around her eyes  drats....I'm giving it 2 more weeks with the Eye envy before I do.

Kara


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Kara like most owners of white Havies, I've fought the facial stains, also. I have always given Annabelle bottled water, but had put it into a bowl. I bought the water bottle adaptors you reccommended. Had trouble finding the 16.4 oz Aquafina bottles of water but finally found them. Annabelle thinks this new way of getting water is the greatest game every created. She drank so much water the first day all she did was pee. I hope it helps her beard stains, but at least she thinks it's a great thing!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ruthann said:


> Kara like most owners of white Havies, I've fought the facial stains, also. I have always given Annabelle bottled water, but had put it into a bowl. I bought the water bottle adaptors you reccommended. Had trouble finding the 16.4 oz Aquafina bottles of water but finally found them. Annabelle thinks this new way of getting water is the greatest game every created. She drank so much water the first day all she did was pee. I hope it helps her beard stains, but at least she thinks it's a great thing!!!


I'm glad she likes it! What I do like about the dispenser, is that it does NOT leak at all, and that seems to be a problem with many of them.

I don't use the Aquafina, just the bottle. I wish they would've made it to adapt to the common size bottle, but oh well...

I just refill the Aquafina with another brand. The Aquafina using TAP water scandal has scarred my impression of them.

Gucci will always pick the dispenser over the bowl, the only time she wants a bowl of water is if she plays really hard with another dog and is completely worn out.

I have noticed her beard fur stays much drier.

The eye envy seems to be working, but the stains are more pinkish now.

Kara


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been using the eye envy on Havee's damp hair beneath his eyes and it's working great. It keeps him dry and no dampness!

His eye goop seems to be lessened too. I read somewhere that teething could cause more tearing. His hair is growing back near his eyes and it doesn't seem to be irritating him either. Thank goodness!


----------

